# Undergravel filter with sand?



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

So how bout it, anybody use an undergravel with sand?

If sand is too fine.. is there a mesh or cloth-like material that can be placed of the undergravel assembly to keep sand from going through?


----------



## Nineoneeighttony (Oct 27, 2011)

why do you want to use an under gravel filter with sand?


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

There was another thread somewhere on here that showed a link to a under gravel setup that used power heads and PVC piping, not really a typical filter but it stirred up the debris and kept it in the water colum long enough for your other filters to suck it up.


----------



## rich_t (Nov 26, 2009)

reflexhunter said:


> There was another thread somewhere on here that showed a link to a under gravel setup that used power heads and PVC piping, not really a typical filter but it stirred up the debris and kept it in the water colum long enough for your other filters to suck it up.


Is this the article you had in mind?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ug_jets.php


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

Maybe if you put down a layer of plastic screening, and then the sand. Use a power head to pump water down (backwards) making it a revers under "gravel" filter. You also might want to do a sponge prefilter on the power head to prevent the plastic mesh from getting clogged with junk.


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

I thought sand would be a better bio filtering media since it seems like a fine tooth comb in comparison to gravel. Dunno how fast water would flow through it though


----------

